# Corporate alternative to Plan B excess?



## orka (29 Feb 2012)

Does anyone know the name of a corporate alternative to Healthplus Excess (Plan B with excess) from VHI?  I switched from this to the Teachers plan last year but now the teachers plan has reduced orthopaedic/opthalmic cover so I'm trying to find a similar alternative with 100% cover for orthopaedic/opthalmic.  Many of the VHI plans have incomprehensible names (PMI 02 11) and the HIA website only allows 3 comparisons at a time so it is taking a long time to find what I'm looking for (if it even exists).  So, any suggestions for a Plan B type policy with full orthopaedic/opthalmic cover?  Thanks.


----------



## flossie (29 Feb 2012)

I'm not sure VHI cover those procedures 100% any more, think its 80% on all plans? I believe that many of the hospitals will waive the 20% difference but this is based on reading people's posts on here. Is there any specific reason you want to have those issues covered? 

I just changed my policy from First Plan Plus to PMI 25 11 as it offered a better cover, for less. Plus the annual excess is only €1.


----------



## Billo (29 Feb 2012)

"""Plus the annual excess is only €1."""""

What does that mean please. ?


----------



## flossie (29 Feb 2012)

It means that when you claim, like any insurance policy, there is an excess. With my plan you pay €1....on my previous plan it was more, think €25. (not a lot in the scheme of things, but all adds up, especially when i get more reimbirsement for day to day cover as well).


----------



## snowyb (1 Mar 2012)

orka said:


> Does anyone know the name of a corporate alternative to Healthplus Excess (Plan B with excess) from VHI? I switched from this to the Teachers plan last year but now the teachers plan has reduced orthopaedic/opthalmic cover so I'm trying to find a similar alternative with 100% cover for orthopaedic/opthalmic. Many of the VHI plans have incomprehensible names (PMI 02 11) and the HIA website only allows 3 comparisons at a time so it is taking a long time to find what I'm looking for (if it even exists). So, any suggestions for a Plan B type policy with full orthopaedic/opthalmic cover? Thanks.


 
Hi! 
What is your renewal date?

Note, the 80% restriction does not apply to any public hospitals.
It applies to private and hi tech hospitals.
Also, the hi tech hospitals Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private are not collecting the 20% shortfall for orthopaedic surgery.
The other private hospitals will collect the shortfall, which can be 4000 depending on the type of surgery.

Alternative plan with Quinn,  Healthwise Plus No Excess 825pa  note this will increase to 873.40 from 3 March 2012.
No restrictions apply.

Snowyb


----------

